# RAID Device-Nodes umbenennen

## oscarwild

Hallo,

ich habe gestern meinem Rechner 2 neue Festplatten spendiert, auf die ich das System umgezogen habe (alt wie neu als RAID-1 Array geschaltet), indem ich die neuen Platten dazugehängt, zusätzliche RAID-Devicenodes angelegt habe und nach Partitionierung etc. alles rüberkopiert habe.

Das (kosmetische) Problem ist nun folgendes:

Die Device-Nodes der alten Platten hießen md0..md3, die der neuen md4..md7. Nachdem ich die alten Platten abgeklemmt und durch die neuen ersetzt habe, läuft zwar alles perfekt, aber die Device-Nodes nennen sich immer noch md4..md7, entsprechend musste ich /dev/md6 als Rootpartition in der grub.conf angeben, und ebenfalls die fstab entsprechend anpassen.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass sich die Device-Nodes wieder md0..md3 nennen? Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass die mdadm.conf das erledigt, tut sie aber nicht...

Gruß + vielen Dank im Voraus

OscarWild

----------

## slick

Evt. verstehe ich das Problem nicht ganz, aber so wie ich das kenne werden die Raiddevices in der /etc/raidtab konfiguriert. Dort kann man die "beliebig" umbenennen.

----------

## oscarwild

Danke für den Tipp!

Hmm... ich habe mdadm zur Erstellung benutzt. In den man-Pages dort finde ich

 *man mdadm wrote:*   

> mdadm  is  completely separate from the raidtools package, and does not
> 
> use the /etc/raidtab configuration file at all.

 

Bei genauerem Nachdeneken: nachdem grub ja der der Name der Rootpartition übergeben wird (bei mir: /dev/md6), kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Mapping irgendwo auf der Rootpartiton konfiguriert ist (Henne-Ei Problem).

Wer ist denn für die Erkennung der Raid-Partitionen zuständig (Partitionstyp ist 0xfd: linux raid autodetect)?

----------

## Marlo

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer ist denn für die Erkennung der Raid-Partitionen zuständig...?

 

Zuständig ist:

```

#mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf

```

Das gibt in etwa so einen Eintrag:

```

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=7e694289:1d885a9f:9c2dafa0:ff33db1a

ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid0 num-devices=4 UUID=f7604234:c89cfd9c:2934da85:a2f9f098

ARRAY /dev/md5 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=f9843fb8:96a96bbc:6453a910:b24da512

ARRAY /dev/md6 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=a43c847a:ece56558:23f299c1:900675b2

ARRAY /dev/md7 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=c4eb42b0:3551deaf:ac8181d3:ab489769

ARRAY /dev/md8 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=21dd0aa0:206dd7b4:85c991a2:89f14cd2

ARRAY /dev/md9 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=ba23d234:67158d79:77d28ccc:ae126b25

ARRAY /dev/md10 level=raid5 num-devices=4 UUID=9984dcf2:4d1003c3:f480ec94:0743410b

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=730a4669:cf5ed151:0be277a6:05fe3b2d

```

Über diesen ARRAY Einträgen fügst du per Hand  deine Devices ein, bei mir sieht's so aus:

```

DEVICE /dev/md0 /dev/md1 /dev/md2 /dev/md5 /dev/md6 /dev/md7 /dev/md8 /dev/md9 /dev/md10

```

Danach noch das Monitoring einschalten:

```

MAILADDR oscarwild@woauchimmer.de

PROGRAM /usr/sbin/handle-mdadm-events

```

Ein /etc/init.d/mdadm restart sollte mit einem dreifachen OK belohnt werden.

Zu Schluß noch schnell ein Blick ob alle Partitionen aktiv sind, mit:

```
cat /proc/mdstat
```

Und überall da wo ein U stehen sollte --> Beispiel "[4/4] [UUUU]" oder [2/2] [UU] muß auch ein U drinstehen. Ansonsten ist die Partition nicht eingebunden ins Raid und somit nicht aktiv.

Mehr braucht nicht in der /etc/mdadm.conf drinstehen.

Grüße

MaLast edited by Marlo on Fri Jan 12, 2007 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Wer ist denn für die Erkennung der Raid-Partitionen zuständig (Partitionstyp ist 0xfd: linux raid autodetect)?

 

Zuständig ist der Kernel in dem Fall für das Zusammenbauen. Per Default(?) wird der Persistent-Superblock genutzt um alle Informationen zum Raid auf der einzelnen Platte abzuspeichern. Somit kann der Kernel die auch passend zusammenbauen. 

Die Lösung liegt also in der Aktualisierung des Superblocks.  Ob und wie das geht, keine Ahnung.

EDIT: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/01/msg02046.html

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   Wer ist denn für die Erkennung der Raid-Partitionen zuständig (Partitionstyp ist 0xfd: linux raid autodetect)? 
> 
> Zuständig ist der Kernel in dem Fall für das Zusammenbauen.l

 

Jo slick, das ist dein Punkt!   :Very Happy: 

Den Superblock auslesen kann man mit z.B.:

```
 mdadm --examine /dev/sdd1
```

Das ergibt dann sowas:

```

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 00.90.01

           UUID : 7e694289:1d885a9f:9c2dafa0:ff33db1a

  Creation Time : Sun Nov 27 12:44:21 2005

     Raid Level : raid1

    Device Size : 152512 (148.96 MiB 156.17 MB)

     Array Size : 152512 (148.96 MiB 156.17 MB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Mon Apr 17 23:22:10 2006

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 684ef3cb - correct

         Events : 0.638

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   0     0       8       33        0      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   1     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

```

Unten kann man die dazugehörigen Partitionen sehen.

Mit 

```
mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1
```

wird man die Einträge im Superblock wieder los. Ob die Einträge gelöscht oder überschrieben werden weiß ich nicht.

Mdadm

Mit mdadm kann man mit dem Befehl "mdadm --assemble --force" einen neuen Superblock erzeugen.

Das ist aber eher für eine Situation gedacht, in der z.B in einem Raid 5 mit 4 Platten, 2 Platten gleichzeitig ausgefallen sind. 

Wenn das nicht geht bleibt nur noch der Hammer "mkraid --force". Beides verlangt natürlich eine richtige /etc/mdadm.conf.

Raidtools

Einen neuen Superblock kann man mit

```
mkraid --force
```

erstellen. Dazu benötigt man allerdings eine /etc/raidtab,  in der genau das drinnstehen muß wie man es haben will.

Und erst wenn das erfolgreich war, wie oben weitermachen.

Was wird mit den Daten auf den Platten??????

Grüße

Ma

----------

## oscarwild

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, damit komme ich weiter!  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

*hochschubs*

Wie hattest du es nun genau gemacht oscarwild? Ging alles problemlos? Habe jetzt auch das Problem da sich durch eine neue Platte der Raid "verschoben" hat.

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Slick,

ich hatte im Januar mit einer Testinstallation auf zwei alten Platten mit Euren Tipps experimentiert, und gründlich Schiffbruch erlitten. Was genau schief ging, weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber die Daten waren futsch.

Ich hatte daher die Umbenennerei auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, mein System läuft noch immer mit md4..md7.

Also: leider im Süden nichts neues  :Wink: 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

